# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  window refurbishment/acoustic rated

## PlasterPro

hi guys 
a bit of advice is needed have a window that fronts onto street and nearby train line that i would like to remove and have double or triple glazed, then reinstalled to a acoustic spec as train line in nearby,  
question is 
anybody know of a company that do this?
am i better of to get a new window made to size?
are there specialty companies doing acoustic windows?
house is nearly 100 years old so may not be standard size
(pretty sure that its called a double hung window ie; slide up & down vertically )
would like to keep to the heritage look of the house. 
cant seem to find any info on net, would appreciate any help  
thanks in advance 
cheers

----------


## Tool-Horder

Went through the same exercise a while back. Standard dbl glazed windows with 12mm air gap reduce noise by approx 39%. To acheive a real noise reduction you need a large air gap , too large for opening windows. If you use 6.38mm laminated glass it reduces noise levels by approx 37% and is a lot cheaper tha dbl glazing.

----------


## atregent

Hi, 
I just had our bedroom window replaced with double glazed window, 6mm glass-14mm gap (filled with a high density gas)-4mm glass and a uPVC frame. Works pretty well, but I'm noticing noise coming in through the walls and ceiling now (we live near a freeway). 
The window was made to measure, approx 2700x1600, cost $2600 installed (the guys did a really good job on the install too). 
The glazing came with a 10 year guarantee, and the frame 35 year. Certainteed was the company, they're in cheltenham (vic).  http://www.certainteed.com.au/

----------


## Moray

Have at look here http://www.moenglass.com.au/products/doubleglazed 
cheers
Moray

----------

